# Super LeTour and LeTour



## Real1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I thought it might be fun for LeTour owners if we compiled all our knowledge on these bikes. I've read so much about them, my eyes bled.

There's definitely information online, but the two best sources seem to be Sheldon Brown and Schwinn themselves.

What I've learned so far:
Panasonic and(possibly?) Giant made the frames from 1974-1978. They were lugged frames with the Super LeTour being double butted and the LeTour being single butted.
The frame sizes for both were 21", 23" and 25" in the beginning.
Steel rims on the LeTour.
Alloy rims on the Super.
Super LeTours had a few tubes double butted(not all).
Supers run from 26-28lbs depending on frame size.
LeTours run from 30-32lbs depending on frame size.
Frame sizes for both models;21",23" & 25".
Super LeTours had side pull brakes.
LeTour had center pull brakes.
Shimano running gear.
Super LeTour shows up in 1976 catalog.
LeTour II shows up in 1977 catalog.
Super LaTour 12.2 shows up in 1977 catalog.
LeTour III shows up in 1978 catalog
Frame sizes for LeTour III in 1978;21", 23", 25" & 27".
Frame sizes for Super LeTour in 1978;19", 21", 23", & 25"
Super LeTour dropped the 12.2 designation in 1978(?)
Super LeTour shows up in the 1979 catalog as a 12 spd.

Schwinn decided to stop importing the frames in 1979 and 1980. They were made in-house at the Chicago plant. Schwinn tells you what steel they used on both models, but I never see them say they were ever double butted....just lugged. I don't know if we are to assume that they continued to double butt the lugged frame Super LeTour or not? Naming changes to Super LeTour II and LeTour IV.
Super LeTour II, 12spds.
LeTour IV, 10 spds.
Supers run from 26-28lbs depending on frame size.
LeTours run from 30-32lbs depending on frame size.
Super LeTour II had side pull brakes.
LeTour IV had center pull brakes.
Shimano running gear
Frame sizes for LeTour IV;21", 23" & 25".
Frame sizes for Super LeTour II;21", 23", & 25"

If there is interest, I can start again with 1981(or someone else can). I didn't get into all the changes of running gear for brevity.  Much more to the Schwinn lore. Mississippi plant starts up, Chicago plant shuts down. Schwinn starts importing frames again. 1988 is the end of the Super and the LeTour line(?)

Welcome comments and additions/corrections!

Kevin


----------



## juvela (Mar 21, 2021)

-----

wrt Greenville -

IIRC the company press release when it opened was that all lugged frame models, save for the Paramount, would be manufactured there

of course it only operated for a relatively short time...


-----


----------



## Real1 (Mar 21, 2021)

And.....I heard the over all quality of the bikes was poor. Don't know if that's completely true, but yes, the plant was short lived.

I don't know if that was a result of quality issues, or Schwinn was just on a collision course for bankruptcy anyway.

Kevin


----------



## juvela (Mar 22, 2021)

-----

have read differing reports as to the quality

some write that it was more a quality control issue rather than a quality one

have no direct knowledge or experience of the cycles produced there so can only post what have read from other sources...    


-----


----------



## Real1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, then there was the other plant opened in Waterford, Wis and I have found virtually nothing of its doings or existence. I have no idea which bikes were made there. 

Kevin


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 22, 2021)

The Waterford plant only made Paramounts and then Waterfords which is the evolution of the Paramount.  They also made some Superiors in that plant also.  Richard Schwinn is still an part owner of that plant known as Waterford Precision Bicycle. Waterford does a have a website and still does Paramount restorations.  Best paint jobs I have ever seen on a bicycle.  Roger


----------



## Real1 (Mar 22, 2021)

I had heard about Waterford Precision Bicycles, but didn't make the connection.  Thanks for the clarification!

Kevin


----------

